# Ceiling Fabric Hanging



## JimmyFox (Dec 13, 2010)

Well for the last couple of weeks Ive been driving with my windows down because my AC is busted. Now the fabric from the ceiling is hanging down, anyone know an easy fix or how much it usually costs to fix?


----------



## RJ_05GTO (Jul 6, 2008)

To recover a headliner usually runs about $150-$200ish give or take at a uphosltery shop.


----------

